# Participi doppi



## Uticens678

Ciao a tutti!In una discussione di questo forum avevo trovato questa lista di participi doppi click.Il problema è questo: in tutti i dizionari on-line che ho usato finora per alcuni di questi verbi compare solo un participio,non due.Ad esempio,per il verbo secar appare solo il participio "secado" e non il participio "seco",per il verbo "desenvolver" solo il participio "desenvolvido",etc.:quindi pensavo semplicemente che la lista fosse sbagliata.Però sempre sul sito del Dicionário Priberam da língua portuguesa ho trovato questo articolo http://www.flip.pt/Duvidas-Linguisticas/Duvida-Linguistica.aspx?DID=1034 che dice che una frase come _a loiça foi seca com um pano _non solo è coretta, ma persino as formas do particípio irregular (ex.: _seco, seca, secos, secas) são usadas maioritariamente com os auxiliares ser e estar para formar a voz passiva _!!!Io avevo capito che, in generale, il participio regolare si usa con ter,quello irregolare con ser/estar;il mio dubbio è che i verbi della lista per i quali NON compare il participio irregolare in realtà non abbiamo un participio irregolare,cioè un participio che si può usare solo per la forma passiva,ma bensì un aggettivo di origine verbale,che non si può usare con ser ma si può usare con estar.Per fare un esempio con l'italiano: il verbo occultare ha come participio passato "occultato";si usa questo participio sia con "avere"(che corrisponde a "ter"->aveva occultato le prove=tinha ocultado as provas) sia con essere (che nella forma passiva corrisponde a "ser"->le prove furono occultate=as provas foram ocultadas) mentre in funzione di aggettivo si usa "occulto" (questo è un rituale occulto=este é um ritual oculto).Per me è abbastanza importante capire come stiano le cose in questo caso perché,sempre in italiano,sbagliare il participio passato è un errore piuttosto grave: dire "l'atleta ha corruto" invece di "l'atleta ha corso" o "lo studente fu espelluto" invece di "lo studente fu espulso" in italiano farebbe abbastanza ridere,immagino che in portoghese sarebbe più o meno lo stesso.In ogni caso il problema resta questo : Perché nel dizionario Priberam "salvar" ha 2 participi irregolari e "secar" solo 1?Grazie mille per l'aiuto!


----------



## anaczz

Porque no Priberam não aparece a forma irregular "seco", não sei dizer. 
O que sei é que para os verbos abundantes há essa regra geral de usar *preferencialmente*  as formas regulares com o auxiliar "ter" e as "irregulares" com "ser" e  "estar". No entanto essa regra nem sempre é seguida, há várias exceções  e vai sendo modificada pelo uso.
Há verbos cuja forma irregular é  usada só como adjetivo, creio ser o caso de desenvolto (desembaraçado ),  assim como resoluto (decidido) e cujo sentido já se afastou do sentido  do verbo original. 
Há alguns particípios irregulares que são usados com ter e haver: pago (v.pagar), escrito (v. escrever), gasto (v. gastar), etc.
Apenas os particípios irregulares são usados como adjetivos. A louça foi seca com o pano / Traga-me um pano seco.

Veja aqui uma outra lista, e algumas boas explicações.


----------



## Uticens678

Grazie mille per aver risposto,in particolare se non sai l'italiano (per lo sforzo che devi aver fatto ).Un'ultima domanda:mi potresti indicare,nellele frasi che adesso metto in questo post,quali sono i participi corretti?1)a tocha foi acendida   /acesa   pelo guardião 2)a cidade de Nice foi anexada     /anexa   pelos franceses 3)a igreja foi benzida   /benta     pelo padre 3)o projeto foi desenvolvido     /densenvolto   pelos cientistas 4)a caneta foi devolvida    /devolta   pelo João 5)a rapariga foi despertada    /desperta     pelo despertador 6)os dois gêmeos foram distinguidos    /distintos    pelo professor 7)o prato foi enchido    /cheio      pela mãe 8) a cidade foi envolvida      /envolta      pela neblina 9)a mesa foi enxugada      /enxuta    pela criança 10)a Torre de Belém foi erigida    /ereta     pelos portugueses 11)o jogador foi expelido    /expulso    pelo árbitro 12)o acordo foi findado     / findo     pelos parceiros 13)as regras forma fixas    /fixadas     pelos especialistas 14)o almoço foi incluido   /incluso   no preço pelo hoteleiro 15)o aluno foi isentado    /isento    pelo professor 16) as mãozinhas foram juntas      /juntadas   pela menina 17)o cuarto foi limpado      /limpo      pela avó 18)o estudante foi malquerido     /malquisto    pelo professor 19)a bebida foi misturada    /mista    pelo garçom 20) as flores foram murchadas      /murchas     pelo descuido 21)as provas forma ocultadas    /ocultas    pelos policiais 22)as mãos foram secas    /secadas    pelo calor 23)a casa foi segura    /segurada   pelo homem  24)a revolta foi suprimida     /supressa     no sangue pelo general 25)a saia foi tingida    /tinta     pela moça 26) o lugar foi vagado    /vago     pelos rapazes.


----------



## Uticens678

Eu escolheria sempre o partícipio irregouar exeto por ocultar,segurar,despertar e secar,mas só por influência da minha língua nativa.Peço desculpa por escolher (ou ter escolhido?qual a forma certa?) frases que não fazem muito sentido, precisava delas só para perceber a regra


----------



## Macunaíma

Existe uma regra no fórum contra longas listas e deveres de casa (homework). Mas como você é italiano e _gli italiani sonno tutti buona gente_, é claro que você não estaria pondo seu dever de casa aqui para a gente fazer, né?  Com o benefício da dúvida, até que a Vanda puxe a minha orelha, aqui vai a minha produção natural das frases que você deu, mas não a tome pela correta, apenas pela mais plausível no português brasileiro (se bem que, em alguns casos, a alternativa seria um erro mesmo...). Essa questão dos particípios irregulares é bem... irregular. Aqui um tópico que eu abri uma vez sobre isso.

A tocha foi acesa pelo guardião.
A cidade de Nice foi anexada pelos franceses.
A igreja foi benzida pelo padre.
 O projeto foi desenvolvido pelos cientistas.
 A caneta foi devolvida pelo João. _ (devolta sequer existe )_
A rapariga foi despertada pelo despertador.
 Os gêmeos foram distinguidos pelo professor.
 O prato foi enchido pela mãe.
A cidade foi envolvida/envolta pela neblina_ (ambas são comuns)_
A mesa foi enxugada pela criança.
A Torre de Belém foi erigida pelos portugueses.
O jogador foi expulso pelo árbitro. _(expulso, do verbo expulsar; expelido, do verbo expelir )_
O acordo foi findo pelos parceiro. _(a bem da verdade, ninguém diria isso; o verbo findar é muito raro na língua corrente)_
As regras foram fixadas pelos especialistas.
O almoço foi incluído/ incluso no preço pelo hoteleiro. _(ambas as formas são usuais)_
O aluno foi isentado/ isento pelo professor. _(take your pick!)_
As mãozinhas foram juntadas pela menina.
O quarto foi limpo pela avó.
A bebida foi misturada pelo garçom. 
O estudante *era *malquisto pelo professor. _(não existe o verbo malquerer, isso é um adjetivo puro e simples)_
As flores foram murchas pelo descuido. _(é quase um palpite. Eu jamais usaria murchar como verbo transitivo)_
As provas foram ocultadas pelo policial.
As mãos foram secas pelo calor.
A casa foi segurada pelo homem. 
A revolta foi suprimida no sangue do general. _(o que quer que isso signifique )_
A saia foi tingida pela moça.
O lugar foi vago pelos rapazes.


----------



## anaczz

Eu diria:

1)a tocha foi acendida   /acesa   pelo guardião -> de preferência foi acesa
 2)a cidade de Nice foi anexada     pelos franceses
 3)a igreja foi benzida   /benta     pelo padre -> ambos, mas de preferência benzida
3)o projeto foi desenvolvido     /densenvolto   pelos cientistas -> desenvolto usa-se com outro sentido (desembaraçado, fluente)
4)a caneta foi devolvida    /devolta   pelo João 
5)a rapariga foi despertada    /desperta     pelo despertador  
 6)os dois gêmeos foram distinguidos    /distintos    pelo professor
 7)o prato foi enchido    /cheio      pela mãe -> ambos
 8) a cidade foi envolvida /envolta pela neblina -> ambos
 9)a mesa foi enxugada      /enxuta    pela criança -> ambos
10)a Torre de Belém foi erigida    /ereta     pelos portugueses -> ereta é usada como adjetivo (levantada, erguida, aprumada)
11)o jogador foi expelido    /expulso    pelo árbitro mas, O cálculo renal foi expelido pelo paciente.
12)o acordo foi findado     / findo     pelos parceiros 
13)as regras foram fixas    /fixadas     pelos especialistas 
14)o almoço foi incluido   /incluso   no preço pelo hoteleiro, mas O almoço está incluso no preço.
15)o aluno foi isentado    /isento    pelo professor, mas O aluno está isento.
16) as mãozinhas foram juntas      /juntadas   pela menina 
17)o quarto foi limpado      /limpo      pela avó 
18)o estudante é malquerido     /malquisto    pelo professor 
19)a bebida foi misturada    /mista    pelo garçom 
20) as flores foram murchadas      /murchas     pelo descuido-> Nem um nem outro, diria As flores murcharam
 21)as provas foram ocultadas    /ocultas    pelos policiais 
22)as mãos foram secas    /secadas    pelo calor 
23)a casa foi segura    /segurada   pelo homem  
24)a revolta foi suprimida     /supressa     no sangue pelo general 
25)a saia foi tingida    /tinta     pela moça 
26) o lugar foi deixado vago     pelos rapazes.


----------



## Istriano

A carta foi escrevinhada/escrevida pela menina. 
(já ouvi)


----------



## Macunaíma

Eu digo escrevido toda hora


----------



## Uticens678

Ancora grazie!Há alguém de Portugal ou que fala um outro dialeto brasileiro que não está de acordo com as correções que foram feitas pelo anaczz (pergunto-o para saber quais sejam as possivéis dferenças dialetais)?


----------



## Rhetorica

Algumas frases soam bizarro (e confesso que nunca tinha ouvido a palavra "malquisto") mas, gramaticalmente falando, concordo com as sugestões de Macunaíma.


----------



## Uticens678

Ok, grazie per la conferma!Uma outra pergunta: entre os particípios que podem ser empregados ao passivo quer na versão irregular quer na versão regular,quais são as formas mais comuns?Por exemplo,em italiano o verbo "perdere"(=perder) tem dois participios :"perso"(irregular) e "perduto" (regular); no geral, o particípio irregular(perso) é o mais comum na lingua falada e também nos artirgos dos jornais,enquanto o regular(perduto) aparece sobretudo na literatura e na poesia(registo mais alto e um pouco antiquado).Acontence algo parecido com enchido/cheio,envolvido/envolto e enxugado/enxuto?


----------



## Istriano

Perso/perduto
Visto/Veduto


Normalmente você pode encontrar com mais frequência os particípios irregulares usados com os verbos_ ter/haver_ na língua falada, mas hoje em dia, pode se ver _tenha/havia...+ pego, pago, ganho, gasto...
_até nos jornais de renome.
Leia aqui: http://jovempan.uol.com.br/noticias/soslinguaportuguesa/havia-pego-ou-havia-pegado--139641,,0

*Ganho ou ganhado? Por Thaís Nicoleti
http://educacao.uol.com.br/dicas-portugues/ganho-ou-ganhado.jhtm*




De vez em quando o uso do particípio depende do substantivo que vem junto:
_
Duvido que ele tenha salvo tantas vidas.
Duvido que ele tenha salvado o arquivo em outro local.
_
Também há diferenças dialetais (_*escrevido *_ainda se usa no interior de Minas Gerais e em Goiás; _pego _se pronuncia _pégo _no Rio de Janeiro, e _pêgo _no resto do Brasil).


----------



## Uticens678

Ok grazie!Porém eu estava a falar (io stavo a pparla' ) só dos particípios de encher,envolver e enxugar:mi piacerebbe sapere se anche in portoghese,più o meno come in italiano nel caso di perdere,siano più usate le forme irregolari di quelle regolari:quindi se nelle frasi: 7)o prato foi enchido /cheio pela mãe 
8) a cidade foi envolvida /envolta pela neblina 
9)a mesa foi enxugada /enxuta pela criança
l'uso del participio regolare o irregolare comporti delle differenze di registro,dialettali o quant'altro.


----------



## Macunaíma

A diferença é que, para a maioria dos casos, o particípio regular realça a ação em vez do resultado, por isso a forma irregular é geralmente reservada para adjetivos e predicativos. Por exemplo, eu não diria que a mesa foi enxuta ou que o copo foi cheio, porque o pretérito perfeito indica uma ação muito claramente e, para mim, enxuta/cheio são adjetivos. Não digo que me espantaria se alguém usasse essas formas como particípio, mas eu não usaria (e isso não é uma decisão, mas algo inconsciente). Em outros casos, já não se percebe a diferença de nuance entre foco na ação ou no resultado: na prática, tanto faz dizer ter pegado ou ter pego. 

À medida que você se expuser ao português, você vai aprender a fazer a escolha certa nesses casos.


----------



## Guigo

Interessante que alguns particípios regulares, considerados "mortos" foram ressuscitados.

Essa semana mesmo escutei: "achei que o carro tivesse morrido." (morrer o carro = apagar, desligar).
Outra, também relacionada aos veículos: "o acidente ocorreu devido à grande velocidade que o motorista tinha imprimido ao veículo." (realmente, usar 'impresso' aqui ficaria exquisito).
Mais uma: "o gol aconteceu depois que o zagueiro já tinha matado a jogada."


----------



## Uticens678

O particípio irregualr "inserto" é empregue na língua de hoje em dia?


----------



## Carfer

Uticens678 said:


> O particípio irregualr "inserto" é empregue na língua de hoje em dia?



Não será dos termos mais comuns, mas ainda se usa, sim.


----------

